# My 2 new kittens



## katie1982 (Feb 23, 2014)

We are first time kitten owners who adopted 2 beautiful little boys from the same shelter. They are both 6 months old and only 2 weeks apart. Storm (gray) is a polydactyl who also has a mild case of cerebellar hypodysplasia and Onyx (black) is a Bombay and is exactly like a black panther when playing but a major mush!! We love these 2 boys very much and can't wait to share them with other cat lovers!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Very handsome guys you got there.


----------



## katie1982 (Feb 23, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

yeah on adopting a black cat, and happy extra toes,


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

One of my sisters cats has that (cerebellar hypodysplasia. His is more severe...he's so cute

Nice little kitties you got there


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Aww, you have a couple of very cute alarm clocks.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

The Cutest Kind of Alarm Clocks!


----------



## katie1982 (Feb 23, 2014)

Yes they are def alarm clocks haha.

And yea cerebellar hypodysplasia (CH) is more common than we think in cats. We don't hear about it often because people think it's bad and they can't care for them when in reality they are in no pain and just well make them more special!!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

AWW, they are adorable!


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

Oo they're so cute

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Adorable!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katie1982 (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aaah, tooo cute! Look at those big ears and big eyes! They look awfully mischievous...


----------



## KIRA2013 (Aug 23, 2013)

Yours r so cute! I actually have two cats with smiliar colour furs as urs. They r one girl and one boy. Girl named Kira turning one in 3 weeks and boy named Milo turning 10 months in 3 days. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh wow, waaay too much cuteness on this thread!


----------

